# Problem with Lynx :)



## dds (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,



```
tesla# uname -a
FreeBSD tesla.microhost.rs 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Mon Mar 12 22:11:29 CET 2012     root@tesla:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tesla#
```



```
tesla# lynx -version
Lynx Version 2.8.7rel.1 (05 Jul 2009)
libwww-FM 2.14, ncurses 5.7.20081102(wide)
Built on freebsd9.0 Mar 20 2012 18:28:27
```

I have following strange problem with lynx:


```
tesla# lynx http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2
lynx: No match.
tesla#
```


File exists, but I cannot download it..

Thanks for help!


----------



## Beastie (Mar 21, 2012)

Should be
`% lynx "http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2"`


----------

